# CSULA MFA Dramatic writting Advice



## mvj11231 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone, I just got in to CSULA mfa program in screenwriting and wanted to get peoples thoughts of the program. DId you learn alot? Was the program benificial? Those sorts of things. Any advice would be awesome. Thanks you


----------

